# HGH/fertility



## Fugi (May 20, 2020)

Anyone have thoughts or experience with HGH and sperm count?

reading online it looks like it’s not harmful and maybe even beneficial in the short term but I was more wondering if anyone had thoughts or experience about any known long term effects.  I’ve got my first kid on the way due in September so no current issues there lol, but I know my wife will want atleast one more.   

my main goal is losing weight ,  I’ve never taken anything stronger than what’s sold on bb.com but have been considering and reading several posts here.  AAS makes me too nervous I’ll mess up sperm count by doing something wrong.  Good chance I’ll eventually look more into that at another time.

appreciate any feedback!  apologies if this is posted on this forum somewhere else.  I did a few searches but no luck


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

HGH shouldn't negatively affect your sperm count. 

The effects of HGH taken without complementary compounds (aas/insulin) are quite mild.

It’s also very expensive. 

What are you looking to
achive by taking HGH?

just weight loss? 

You’d be better off hiring a dietician IMO. 

If you have disposable income, by all means you should run HGH and see how you like it. Quality of life (feeling healthy) and sleep quality should both increase soon after you start. 

Body composition benefits usually dont start appearing until after months on. 

Where will you source the insulin pins you’ll need if you decide to run HGH? I’ve found it impossible to get any needles through Japan post customs.


----------



## Fugi (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply.

yes mostly weight loss.  I’m working out 5-6 days a week(at home Since gym still closed).  So mostly just dumbbells.   I restarted intermittent fasting but I just can’t seem to make the same progress with weight loss I used to.   

I saw a dietician about a month ago but she was fresh outta school and just gave me the food pyramid with the plastic food displays to show me portion sizes.  Honestly as soon as she told me to never drink another low cal energy drink I stopped listening so I could be being overlying harsh to her.

im pretty far from making a purchase but I agree it seems expensive 

needles and syringes not really an issue for me. I work in a hospital and have those items in my hands upwards of 30 times a week


----------



## Fugi (May 20, 2020)

Hopefully when the gym opens up and I can get on cardio machines I’ll have more progress.  I despise running outside


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

Fugi said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> yes mostly weight loss.  I’m working out 5-6 days a week(at home Since gym still closed).  So mostly just dumbbells.   I restarted intermittent fasting but I just can’t seem to make the same progress with weight loss I used to.
> 
> ...




I’ve actually hired another one of the staff here, Spongy, to do my diet. 

I have no formal relationship with him except that we both moderate this forum. You might reach out to him. He knows his stuff. 

Here is a link to his recomp thread: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9520-Helios-Nutrition-Recomp-Guide

Cardio is not a very good primary way to lose weight. 

1 hour of moderate cardio equals a single piece of Costco pizza. 

Just dont eat the damn pizza. 

Get your diet nailed down. It’s the single most important factor in body composition.


----------



## Fugi (May 20, 2020)

Ok great I’ll check that out now.  Thanks!

costco in japan is crazy.  The line for that 1.50 hotdog must have been 100 deep


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 13, 2020)

Fugi said:


> Honestly as soon as she told me to never drink another low cal energy drink I stopped listening so I could be being overlying harsh to her.



Wth is wrong with low cal energy drinks? 

I hear the same thing from people sometimes when they see me with a monster ultra zero or reign, and I don't get it.. the caffiene? FD&C yellow no. 5? Lol


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 3, 2020)

If you use original HGH, you won't have any health problems. It's health after all , and nobody wants to put fake, unhealthy hormones into their body. Turn to Pharmagrade products


----------

